# Beware the Raven



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

This little fellow fledged out too early to fly, he's going to be OK with a week or two of good dipped in Nutri-Start liver and fresh sliced cherries. Smart little guys these Ravens.

NAB


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

What big eyes he has! Beautiful bird.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Good picture! Astoundingly smart birds. Would be interesting to raise one. 

On Saturday mornings, when I was a girl, about 30 of them would gather around where Timber, my German Shepherd, was guarding his food bowl. One Raven would make the dive, steal one piece of kibble and make a run for it, Timber would give chase and the other 29 would land on his bowl and bolt.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a cute baby!! It would be hard not to get attached to such a sweetie!



Cyreen said:


> ...One Raven would make the dive, steal one piece of kibble and make a run for it, Timber would give chase and the other 29 would land on his bowl and bolt.


Smart birds - poor Timber!


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

i would love to raise one.. id release it when im done.. it sure would be interesting to be around one...

and i hear mulitiple stories of how smart they are...its amazing.. i think as far as who the smartest bird is no doubt number one is raven.. to is a hyacinth macaw , african gray and then come the pigeon  
my oppinon


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

doveone52 said:


> What big eyes he has! Beautiful bird.


And, BIG mouth! 

What a cutie, Nab!

Please keep us updated!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

How adoreable is that? c.hert


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Whoa! Very intimidating - but cute!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a cutie!   I love those wide eyes and beak! 

Thanks for sharing, NAB.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

TerriB said:


> Smart birds - poor Timber!


Oh he didn't starve and the Raven's did it for entertainment. It's not like any of them were full from one piece of kibble. As soon as we were up and out playing, they were gone. If a Raven was _really _hungry, they might start meowing to bait the neighbourhood cats.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Too funny!


----------

